# Constantine 2 nach 17 Jahren bestätigt - Mit Keanu Reeves!



## Marc Schmidt (17. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Constantine 2 nach 17 Jahren bestätigt - Mit Keanu Reeves! * gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Constantine 2 nach 17 Jahren bestätigt - Mit Keanu Reeves! *


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Mr. J (17. September 2022)

Genial!


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. September 2022)

Beste Nachricht am Wochenende. Liebe den ersten Teil und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. Vor allem das Keanu Reeves und der Regisseur wieder an Bord sind ist einge gute Nachricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2022)

What??? Coooool. Der erste Film war zwar kein Überhammer, aber auch keiner von Reeves schlechtesten Werke.


----------



## Sir-Puvel (17. September 2022)

Freue mich riesig. Die Kritiken von Filmkritikern sind tatsächlich sehr gemischt, wenn man sich metacritic und rottentomatoes ansieht. Jedoch sind die User-Kritiken positiv. Es freun sich wohl auch viele andere Leute auf den Film.


----------



## Jakkelien (17. September 2022)

Alleine für das Setting habe ich Constantin gefeiert. Himmel/Hölle wird selten von Hollywood in dieser Art thematisiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. September 2022)

Jawoll!
Ersten Teil habe ich als sehr gut in Erinnerung behalten! Freue mich mega


----------



## Nevrion (18. September 2022)

Der Film leidet und litt daran, dass er sich so sehr von seiner Vorlage abhebt. Losgelöst davon betrachtet, hat er aber seine Fans gefunden und für die wird die Fortsetzung wohl auch sein.


----------



## MikeScott75 (19. September 2022)

Solange Lu nicht umbesetzt wird, bin ich dabei😈


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2022)

Seit Constantine bin ich ein Fan von Peter Stormare!


----------

